# Uncooked Rice and Barley?



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

So I know rats can't have uncooked beans, but what about rice and barley? Are those okay dry? My guys like them cooked but I don't make it that often and it'd be easier if they could eat them dry.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I've only given them cooked. If you don't make them that often you can make a batch and freeze the extra. It only take a few seconds to thaw them in the microwave.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

My rat food has a fair amoutn of both of these in it, its absolutly fine for them, pretty much all grains are, though keep oats and wheat low for adults and oldies, especially boys, as there high in phospherous. At the end of the day its a rats natural food. Also be careful with most types of animal grade corn, unless its micronised or flaked. Popping corn is a good grain though.

For a spring treat try getting a handful of whole grains still in there husks and throwing them into a plantpot, water it regularly and you will get the full plant, they make a nice treat for the rats. Oats are particularly easy to grow from the grain. I havent got rice to grow yet, despite the rain we have here in the uk lol.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome, good to know. I considered freezing some for them but I really wanted to be able to put it in a dry mix or even in their treat mix (I keep all their treats in one container, mix them up, and let them pick out whatever they want for treat time because Fievel is very picky while Ratigan will eat anything), so I'll definitely be doing that. I thought they'd be okay but I wanted to check becaues mentally I just sort of combine rice, barley, and beans since I usually eat them all together lol. Thanks!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As Isamu said, perfectly fine and very healthy!

A lot of people are thrown off by the myths regarding dry rice and bloating. The most popular myth is the bit about birds' stomachs exploding and causing them to die violently.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Funny, I never even thought about bloat! Good to know it's not a concern anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I do find the exploding bird myth amusing, thankfully it seems to have done the rounds round here and most people realise its silly. Instead the rumour now is they fly into wind turbines and explode...


----------

